# The Fancy Dresses Thread



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm here bored at work and decided to look at party dresses... And I need to share all these amazing designs with you, so here you go! The dresses thread!!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 7, 2006)

wow those are some purty dresses..... its the month of celebrations i guess... lol Christmas parties ect... i just picked up my gown yesterday... i just love pretty things thats all


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks!  These dresses are sooo pretty!!


----------



## Lalli (Dec 7, 2006)

oo the green dress in the third row is an amazing color! they all look so purty

and the teal color in the second row looks just like wot Beyonce wore at a recent awards ceremony..


----------



## amoona (Dec 7, 2006)

i love the last one in the first row ... super sexy!


----------



## asnbrb (Dec 8, 2006)

third one, second row-- mine!!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 9, 2006)

The burgandy one in the third row is the one i want!  I wish it was shorter though, I know I would be trippin'...


----------



## quandolak (Dec 9, 2006)

........


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *quandolak* 

 
_OooH they are Ellie Saab i think. Nice....Oh i love his wedding dresses also...tfs.._

 
They are!!! I love Ellie Saab, all his dresses are to die for!!!


----------



## foxyqt (Dec 9, 2006)

they're all so lovely! Zuhair Murad is awesome too =]


----------



## quandolak (Dec 10, 2006)

.............


----------



## *emilie* (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 

 
_They are!!! I love Ellie Saab, all his dresses are to die for!!!_

 

they are !!!!!!!!! thanks for that post, it's a beautiful selection !


----------



## Katura (Dec 11, 2006)

Those are all SOO gorgeous! Wish I had a party to wear something like that to....wow!


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 11, 2006)

I want the ones on the far left and far right of the top row and the burgundy one in the third row. I would also like the boobs to come with the dresses. Proceed accordingly Santa. Heh


----------



## Kels823 (Dec 12, 2006)

Wow.. I gotta look at those again to really take in EACH dress.. beautiful..


----------



## Miss World (Dec 13, 2006)

These are gorgeous dresses!!


----------



## Katja (Dec 14, 2006)

*I love evening wear.  Especially in dress form.  Thanks for posting these!*


----------



## Caderas (Dec 14, 2006)

wow, i love all of them.  i like the color, but for some reason i'm super attracted to that last row.  gooooorgeous.


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 14, 2006)

one of each, please! beautiful dresses... thanks for sharing


----------



## versace (Jan 2, 2007)

i love elie saab.But have you girls seen versace's dresses??oh my god,way to go donatela !


----------

